# filtration



## Badfish (Oct 25, 2009)

Is 205 gal per hour enough filtration for red belly pirhanas?


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

What size tank & what type of filter?


----------



## Badfish (Oct 25, 2009)

fluvall 205 on 30 gal. the box said it was rated for fourty gal but poeple are telling be always go bigger. at leat that way you have a way to upgrade tank size


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

How many fish.


----------



## Badfish (Oct 25, 2009)

6 four inch red belly pirahna. Thinkin about adding a protein skimmer sized for a 100 gal because i will soon be moving and prob go with a 90 gallaon tank and just keep 5. Buddy of mine is going to take one off my hands,


----------



## flyin-lowe (Oct 3, 2009)

I have always been told that a good rule of thumb for ample filtration is ten times the tank sizer per hour. EX 30 gallon tank= 300 gph. It might be overboard but its better to have to much then to have to little unless the flow rate is pushing the fish around. I have 500 gph on a 75 gallon community tank and it is doing fine, but the bioload is a lot less then that of 6 pirahna's.
I would go with the bigger tank, multiple pirahna's are to much for a 30 gallon tank IMO.


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

You need more filtration especially with your fish and the size tank you have them in.


----------



## IMIGHT (Jun 30, 2009)

6 rb's in a 30g is way too many fish for that tank. Pirahna are very messy eaters and can grow to 10" or more. The uneaten food and the bioload from 6 pirahna's in a 30g is way too much for a fluvall 205 to handle without wc every 3 days. I would upgrade the 30g to atleast a 55g, add an Emperor 400 Bio-wheel(rated at 400gph)or a Penguin 350 (rated at 350gph), top it off with a filtered powerhead and you should be good for a long time.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

++++1


----------



## Badfish (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for for the advice and I'm down to four now and goona add an eco aqualizer it gets reeally good reviews and I guy even took to nasa not telling them what it did and it does exactly what it claims which is breaking the web of h2o molecules so that waste con be better filtered and I,m looking for a 90gal if anyone knows where a goo deal is.


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

Badfish said:


> Is 205 gal per hour enough filtration for red belly pirhanas?


how long is a piece of string?


----------



## Badfish (Oct 25, 2009)

aspects said:


> how long is a piece of string?


huh?

Anyway down to 4 fish and got a good deal on a 75 gallon terrarium that i'm gonna silicone. Problem is no where to put it but at least i have for when i move,


----------

